# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Henna/ Mehndi/ Mehndi? (pics inside)

## Chelle

(These images are my own - I created them and shot them so I own the copyright to them and all that jazz)    
A great number of places refer to this art, typically used to adorn the bride in India (but not only there) before her wedding as "henna" or "mehndi". (Mehndi being the art-form  of henna) I'd like to know maybe some sentences as well as what it is called in Russian, please? 
(suggestions for sentences: "I am a/an* henna artist.",  "Yes, I did the pattern myself.", "Would you like henna applied to you?"  -- Or basically anything else helpful you think I'd like to know - which is everything. <3  So, feel free to go nuts!) * depending on how the word henna and artist are used in  your language. Thanks tons and if you need help understanding what I'm asking,  please let me know.

----------


## Zaya

> A great number of places refer to this art, typically used to adorn the bride in India (but not only there) before her wedding as "henna" or "mehndi". (Mehndi being the art-form  of henna) I'd like to know maybe some sentences as well as what it is called in Russian, please?

 Henna is "хна" in Russian.   The forms of the noun are:
nominative *хна*
genitive *хны*
dative *хне*
accusative *хну*
instrumental *хной* (and хною, but it is elevated style))
prepositional *хне*
Not difficult to pronounce, I think.  ::   
I remember watching several films where mehndi was created but I don't remember the word. )) According to Wiki, it's "менди." And you're lucky, it's indeclinable. ))
Oh, I also saw mehndi here. It's a blog of a Russian wedding photographer (you'll have to scroll/look through some photos to see the ones with mehndi).
The process: http://vera-klokova.livejournal.com/64977.html
But it's called "роспись хной" there (≈henna painting). 
Sorry, I am too tired to translate sentences now. )

----------


## Chelle

No, please...take your time hun. I've waited two decades to pick it up again, I don't think I'm going to die tomorrow and rue you for not giving me sentences.  Would it help if I explain the process of how its done or some of the traditions? I have a big thing with others culture. Being from America and being 3/4 Irish and 1/4 Hungarian, I have no true culture of my own.  ::  Maybe I'll try to take your word(s) and try to make my own sentences. If nothing else, you'll  bang your head on your desk... or die laughing XD  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Would it help if I explain the process of how it's done or some of the traditions?

 Do it in any case. ) I think some people wo will read this thread will be glad to have the information about mehndi at first hand), I mean, from a person, who creates it.   

> Maybe I'll try to take your word(s) and try to make my own sentences.

 Well, it seems that you know no grammar, so it's a bad idea. )   

> to adorn the bride in India (but not only there)

 I wonder which countries you meant, I heard only about India.

----------


## Chelle

> Well, it seems that you know no grammar, so it's a bad idea. )

  I told you  you would laugh at me if I did!!   ::   I'll write up explanations and show pictures (if adding pics is ok) of how it's different in different regions when I'm done baking cookies.

----------

